# Ice fishing rods



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok so I got 2 gift cards from my boss . looking to upgrade ice rods looking to buy one for crappie n gills . another for walleye . what rods would you suggest? Was looking at the Croix rods because it what I use for open water n really like em but open to trying other brands


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Might want to talk to this guy. I just picked up 5 rods.

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thr...-genz-ice-rods-clean-out.358025/#post-2787485


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

For panfish....the straight line combos from frabill and 13 fishing are hard to beat. For eyes I like a spinning outfit. Dont have St Croix for the ice. Maybe that's something Santa can work on . Lol


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Not sure what all your gift cards are good for but Ive been looking into the new rods that were just released by frostbite. Aaron, who runs uncut angling on youtube, is a master ice fisherman from Canada and designed all of them. They're a small group of guys that really seem to put a lot of thought and quality into their products. Plus its always nice supporting the smaller companies.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I run a 13 fishing widowmaker 32"ML for eyes, 27" UL for small jigs for panfish, 27" L tickle stick for heavier crappie jigs/perch w/ a 13 Fishing Ghost black out inline reel. Okuma ceymar 10's are hard to beat for a spinning reel. I have a few st croix rods up for grabs in the marketplace. Barely used for a season bought new. Let me know if you're interested. I liked them but prefer the 13 Fishing set ups...


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I run a 13 fishing widowmaker 32"ML for eyes, 27" UL for small jigs for panfish, 27" L tickle stick for heavier crappie jigs/perch w/ a 13 Fishing Ghost black out inline reel. Okuma ceymar 10's are hard to beat for a spinning reel. I have a few st croix rods up for grabs in the marketplace. Barely used for a season bought new. Let me know if you're interested. I liked them but prefer the 13 Fishing set ups...


I'll have to check those widowmakers out . believe I saw some on Amazon


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I run a 13 fishing widowmaker 32"ML for eyes, 27" UL for small jigs for panfish, 27" L tickle stick for heavier crappie jigs/perch w/ a 13 Fishing Ghost black out inline reel. Okuma ceymar 10's are hard to beat for a spinning reel. I have a few st croix rods up for grabs in the marketplace. Barely used for a season bought new. Let me know if you're interested. I liked them but prefer the 13 Fishing set ups...


The 27 L tickle stick is that made by Widowmaker.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have 2 of the 13 fishing prime rods there 10 bucks a piece and honestly they feel under priced to me, both of them are 24 inch ultralights I have one set up with a spring bobber for light striking crappie and the other I have with a slip bobber for steelhead I can say they have never let me down and didn't break the bank


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Not sure what all your gift cards are good for but Ive been looking into the new rods that were just released by frostbite. Aaron, who runs uncut angling on youtube, is a master ice fisherman from Canada and designed all of them. They're a small group of guys that really seem to put a lot of thought and quality into their products. Plus its always nice supporting the smaller companies.


Ditto, looking into Aaron’s rods myself. That guy knows his stuff and put a ton of thought into creating all his rods! I’ll be a customer soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ditto, looking into Aaron’s rods myself. That guy knows his stuff and put a ton of thought into creating all his rods! I’ll be a customer soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck!!! Most of their rods sold out immediately. Looking into getting the dipstick when its back in stock. Those recoil guides are so awesome.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I use the uglystick for my walleye ice rods good feel and a strong backbone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ltroyer said:


> The 27 L tickle stick is that made by Widowmaker.


Widowmaker is the model of 13 fishing ice rods. 13 fishing makes both the widowmaker and tickle stick


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Since I'm "frugal"!, I use the Dock Demon spinning outfits from The Mart($18, $10 at Ollies!) for jigging eyes! NOT "fancy" but work great as the pic indicates! I, however, changed the line and paid nearly that amount for the lipless crank I caught that fish(and others) on. I gaffed a 10# eye for a guy at Milton 25 yrs ago who was using a wimpy bluegill rod with a "no ballbearing" spinning reel "taped" to the wood handle and who was jigging a red/white sonar with it! sooo, who needs "fancy"??


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Widowmaker is the model of 13 fishing ice rods. 13 fishing makes both the widowmaker and tickle stick


Thank you am looking at those


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Got me a 27 " medium L Fenwick and there ultra light . Gonna give those a try.freez baby freeze dying to give them a work out


----------

